# Starz to End C-Band Broadcasts



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Starz Entertainment Group said it will cease transmission of its analog satellite signal serving C-Band dish customers by Dec. 31.

The programmer cited declining analog C-Band subscriber numbers for the signal shut off.

"We are grateful to the C-Band customers who made it possible for the satellite industry to launch 20 years ago," said executive vice president of sales Ed Huguez. "But digital technology is clearly the wave of the future. With so many consumers converting to digital, we have reached a point where it is no longer cost effective to continue to deliver an analog satellite service."

Huguez pointed C-Band viewers to small dish alternatives from DirecTV and EchoStar's DISH Network "to continue to receive the great movie programming our 13 channels deliver every day."

http://www.skyreport.com (Used with permission)


----------

